# Cubecart and 1&1



## Ramsey (May 18, 2008)

Hmm.... I'm not quite sure what to do next. I've searched the forums for answers as well as looking for answers via a yahoo search.

I used my FTP program (WiseFTP) to upload the "upload" folder of Cubecart to my 1&1 webspace. But now I'm not sure what to do.

I found a tutorial by SiteGround and it says that I now need to "unpack" the file. I don't see anywhere on the 1&1 site that lets me open the folders that I upload. And when I try to assign it to a subdomain, I don't see the folder that says anything with "public."

Does anyone use 1&1 who can give me a little direction? I would be most grateful.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Some hosting companies have their file structures set up a little differently, but usually your web pages need to go into the public html folder. *

*For security, your cubecart files need to stored separately from your main web pages. *

*If you are using cubecart, you will also need to set up your mysql database. This can be done through the control panel of your web hosting. You need to assign a username and password to mysql, so cubecart can access the database.*

*If you get really stuck, ask your web hosting company for technical help. You can do this by submitting a support ticket to them.*

*Hope this helps.  *


----------



## Ramsey (May 18, 2008)

You're awesome ~ thanks so much for the reply. I appreciate it.
A lot of this is greek to me! I'll play around with a little more with this new information. But if I start to go ballistic and if my right eye keeps twitching, I think I may pay for installation. LOL!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Ramsey said:


> Hmm.... I'm not quite sure what to do next. I've searched the forums for answers as well as looking for answers via a yahoo search.
> 
> I used my FTP program (WiseFTP) to upload the "upload" folder of Cubecart to my 1&1 webspace. But now I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> ...


Check the installation steps for cubecart



> a. Upload all the files and folders to your server from the "Upload" folder.
> This can be to anywhere of your choice.
> 
> e.g. /public_html/store or /public_html
> ...


So it looks like you have done part A.

Make sure that you uploaded it to the correct area of your 1and1 webspace. There should be a /www directory or a "public_html" directory that is the first directory that people see when they type in your website name.

After you've done step A, then you need to login to 1and1 and create a mysql database and mysql database username/password. Here's the 1and1 help topic for that:

1&1 Webhosting FAQ | Where can I find the necessary information to connect to MySQL Database?

C. would mean you just type your web address in your web browser (the same web address where you uploaded the files)

Part D is going to ask you for the mysql database information you created in step B.

Hope this helps


----------



## myforum123 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ramsey said:


> Hmm.... I'm not quite sure what to do next. I've searched the forums for answers as well as looking for answers via a yahoo search.
> 
> I used my FTP program (WiseFTP) to upload the "upload" folder of Cubecart to my 1&1 webspace. But now I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> ...


I have tried 1and1 and my experience has been good so far. But, they are very limited to what you can upload, in other words you are tied to what they offer. I am not a great site developer, maybe have the same knowledge base you have, but that has been my experience so far. You can try Ecommerce software & online store builder: LiteCommerce , I have not try them, but they seem to be more flexible than 1and1. For example, you can use Google checkout with them and not with 1and1, at least I haven't been able to integrate it in their platform.

Hope this help, and keep it up!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. There are lots of good shopping carts around, ranging from free, to costing mega bucks. They all essentially serve the same function, which is to display your products and (hopefully) take money from your customers.*

*All stores have to be hosted on a web server that runs the programming language the shop cart is written in. The vast majority of shops work with php, running on Linux servers. Except for a few shops using flat file systems, hosting that offers a mysql database is essential for the shop software to store all the data from your shop.*

*I once used 1&1 hosting, but found it very limiting. When I had a minor problem, it took them two days to respond. There are other hosting companies that offer better customer service and have a broader range of packages.*

*Cubecart can seem intimidating at first, but I have always found it to be a reliable piece of kit. Version 3 is totaly free if you are happy to keep a small cubecart link at the bottom of the page. Has to be one of the best deals on the Internet.  *


----------



## Ramsey (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. 

Rodney ~ Yes, your post helped a lot. 
I see now where the "public" space is. I didn't see that last time. So now I have the "upload" file assigned to the main page of my domain. 

Thanks so much for the link to the sql stuff. I don't know what it's actually _for _(ha ha), but I followed the instructions and so that is set. Hopefully correctly. 

I'm on part D now. Just waiting for the "upload" file to apply to my webpage. Looks like there is some progress! 

myforum123 ~ Thanks for the link. I'll bookmark it and file it away if I have no luck with CubeCart or if I might need something different. 

DREAMGLASS ~ I really appreciate the explanation as far as a host needing to be able to communicate with the shopping cart program. That makes sense. I need to research ... what's that called... ssl? Where you make things secure.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. SSL stands for secure socket layers. It is a protocol for passing information in a secure way.*

*It is generally used by payment gateways to ensure your data is kept safe.*


----------



## mariuszb79 (Mar 3, 2009)

we secured our whole site but then we were getting the stupid security message every time we opened a new page on our site, so we took it down and secured only the shopping cart, works much better now.


----------

